# Power cut?



## tori (Apr 1, 2009)

Our electricity went off today for 4 hrs. The heater and filter went off too and the temp in the tank dropped down from 25 degrees (77) to 23 degrees (75) I have 3 cherry barbs in there. Do you think they'll survive the drop in temp?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i'm not a true-blue expert, but 77 is the temp u want it to be. if they can survive cycling, i would think they can survive temperature drops.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## timbo83 (Apr 6, 2009)

i agree. i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

This winter, our power was out for 35 hours. We heat with wood, so heating the house was not a problem. My major concern was keeping the aquarium heated and circulated. I immediately wrapped the tank in a blanket to insulate it. I opened it from time to time to provide some fresh air. With this method, I was able to keep the tank above 75 F for the first 24 hours. 

After 24 hours of no power, I decided to head to the LFS to see what he suggested (no power meant no internet, but fortunately the town he is in had power). He sold me a battery-powered air pump so I could put a stone in the tank to provide water circulation. 

After about 30 hours, I began using a bottle of hot water to exchange some heat into the tank. I rinsed a plastic quart bottle of milk with water. I filled it with the hottest water I could from the tap. I sank the bottle, and within minutes the heat was absorbed by the tank. I did this several times in an hour and it raised the tank temp a couple of degrees to where I was happy with it. 

After 35 hours of no power, my tank never got below 75 F and I lost no fish out of the 21 that were in the community tank. 

I just thought I would offer some suggestions to anyone who ever has to deal with major power outages.


----------



## jspahn (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a backup generator just for that reason. Figure with several thousand dollars invested in a tank, another $1800 is pretty cheap insurance. Now when the power goes out I can run everything in my house except my hot tub and my a/c. Got a Honda 3000 watt inverter generator. Put the transfer switch in so now when the power goes out I just start the generator, flip the switches and can run for 20 hours or so on a tank. 10 gallons will last all weekend.

Think about it. It's a good idea.
Read my review on epinions.com It's the Honda 3000iu


----------



## tori (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the great advice. I will keep it in mind should it happen again. The fish seem okay today and the temp didn't drop dramatically low so they should hopefully be okay.


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

After losing the power for 35 hours, we seriously considered a generator. Of course, to buy one then would be to pay double what it's worth (the shelves were empty and demand was high). 

We don't quite have that kind of investment, but it does get kind of boring without a TV in the dead of winter. LOL We were looking at a much smaller unit just to alternate between appliances - around $350 (plus the cost of the transfer switch). Anyone in an area prone to power outages should have one.


----------

